# Yamaha Wolverine 450



## brute574

What is Everyones Thought on the Wolverine 450? My Son is Looking at getting one. I told him to go For a Brute or Grizzly


----------



## NMKawierider

I once owned a 350 wolverine. Most dependable, underpowed quad I ever had. The 450 will be a bit better but..guarentee he won't be happy for long...although like most Yamahas, it will run for ever...lol Talk him into at least the Griz. At least he'll have a chance of keeping up....


----------



## brute574

He likes my Wifes Grizz, But LOVES my Brute


----------



## NMKawierider

brute574 said:


> He likes my Wifes Grizz, But LOVES my Brute


Then...the answer is..."Get wnat you are going to be happy with for the next 5 years." and the 450 sure aint it...


----------



## brute574

He saw the 450, thinks it looks SUCK, has never Rode One. I'm Taking Him Shopping Today, so We Will See


----------



## NMKawierider

brute574 said:


> He saw the 450, thinks it looks SUCK, has never Rode One. I'm Taking Him Shopping Today, so We Will See


Good luck. Sometimes the young can only learn by experience though.


----------



## brute574

I found a 750 King and a Brute I want to look at for him


----------



## brute574

Anyone Have Input on a Outlander 800 XMR?


----------



## NMKawierider

brute574 said:


> Anyone Have Input on a Outlander 800 XMR?


Swampthing has one. I believe he loves it...Maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## brute574

Just Picked My XMR up, had to Try it Out


----------



## creed

I am also looking at getting an '09 450 Wolvy for my son as wll. He's over 5' and weights over 105 lbs.. (he's 11!!) Think the 450 will be to big for him?? He is a very responsible rider and even rides my 800 renegade around.. I like the Wolvy for the sporty frame and suspension for trails and the fact that it also has 4x4 for the stickey situations.. What are ya'lls thoughts? I'm open to suggestions on other bikes as well..


----------



## goose750

I just bought a 2006 450 wolverine for my 9 yr old who is 55 inches tall and 108 lbs . he has been riding since he was 4 and handles is pretty well . this bike belonged to a friend of mine who bought it new and only had 560 miles with a hmf that is to loud for my taste but son likes and wheels and tires . bike seems really good for the trails that we ride . i am really satisified so far . never owend a yamaha before always been a honda / kawasiki guy . also it seem to have decent power !


----------



## brute574

creed said:


> I am also looking at getting an '09 450 Wolvy for my son as wll. He's over 5' and weights over 105 lbs.. (he's 11!!) Think the 450 will be to big for him?? He is a very responsible rider and even rides my 800 renegade around.. I like the Wolvy for the sporty frame and suspension for trails and the fact that it also has 4x4 for the stickey situations.. What are ya'lls thoughts? I'm open to suggestions on other bikes as well..


 
Should be fine.


----------



## creed

Appreciate it guys. Do you thing $3,000 is a pretty good deal fo an '09 thats in good shape?


----------



## brute574

YEP


----------



## crash83

Thats a great deal i paid 3200 for my 06 with 300 miles.


----------

